# Husqvarna k760 chop saw carb kit



## ErnieG (Nov 5, 2022)

I have a Husqvarna k760 with a zama carb and I'm looking for the carb rebuild kit part number .
Here is a pic of the carb numbers 
Thanks 
Ernie


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Nov 5, 2022)

Look here..... RB-189






Zama - Welcome to the ZAMA Group


ZAMA is a well-known air-fuel-system supplier in the outdoor power equipment industry worldwide. ZAMA supplies diaphragm carburetors, solenoid valves, electronic fuel injection(EFI), oilpumps, various precision machining parts to all major OEMs.



www.zamacorp.com


----------

